# Can MJ win the scoring title this season?



## Mario2300 (Sep 27, 2002)

Do you think MJ can win the scoring title this season? A lot people don't know this but early last season around mid December, Jordan was averaging 30ppg when he played in natural position of shooting guard. When Jordan started to play more SF that's when his scoring average went down a little bit. I bet money if Jordan would have played his natural position of SG last season then he would have average at least 27 pts. 

Last season Mj was looking out for the best interest of the team so he had to sacrifice and move to SF so Rip could play the SG spot.

Now that the Wizs have Stackhouse, then Jordan can move back to the SG spot and let Stackhouse play SF. A healthy Jordan this season should be able to average at 27-28 ppg. His only true competition for the scoring title is Vince Carter. Iverson now has a legit second scoring option in Keith Van Horn so I doubt he get's. Iverson he said it himself that only to take about 20 shots a game so Philly can start winning. Shaq has to share with Kobe and Paul Pierce has to share with Antoino Walker. Also now that Grant Hill is healty again T-MAC has to share the ball with him. So I don't think known of those guys are going to get the scoring title. Like I said before VC is MJ only true competition for the scoring title because Vince doesn't have that second scoring option to share the ball with. So can MJ win the scoring title for this upcoming season?

p.s By the way I think as long as Stackhouse is averaging about 23 or 24 ppg then that should keep him happy.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Jordan's move to the SF spot did not affect how many shots he took. He actually took a heck of a lot of them.

I don't see it happening without him getting some consistent scoring from 3 point land, and dramatically increasing his shooting accuracy over last season. Even then, I don't think he will.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

chances of mj leading the league are slim to none. looking at his numbers his past few seasons one can see the downward trend. he's not going to break 30 ppg this season. probably closer to 22. the truth is, he's not going to be looking to take nearly as many shots this year. i don't see that being the wiz's key to winning ballgames. he has the supporting cast this year and doesn't have to but in huge minutes for washington to fair well.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The more likely scenario is MJ's scoring will plummet to around 20 ppg. MJ will defer more to Stackhouse to take the scoring load because Stackhouse is a legitimate scorer throughout his career. It's very possible that Stackhouse will lead the team in scoring not MJ. One more thing, MJ won't get the minutes to score that many points anyway.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

and hughes can score tooo


----------

